# Irishman's Wishes



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 17, 2009)

*The Irishman's Wish*

An Irishman is sitting at the end of a bar. 

He sees a lamp at the end of the table. He walks down to it and rubs it. Out pops a genie who says, "I will give you three wishes." 

The Irishman thinks awhile. Finally he says, "I want a beer that never is empty." 

With that, the genie makes a poof sound and on the bar is a bottle of beer. 

The Irishman starts drinking it and just before it is gone, it starts to refill. 

The genie asks about his next two wishes. 

The Irishman says, "I want two more of these."


----------



## Halo (Mar 17, 2009)

:loveit:  How appropriate on St. Patty's Day :band: :wave:


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 17, 2009)

thats funny thanks for the laugh mary


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 17, 2009)

...I want to know if it was "green beer"? 

And along the same lines:  :lol:

Two Irishmen, Patrick & Michael, were adrift in a lifeboat following a dramatic escape from a burning freighter. While rummaging through the boat's provisions, Patrick stumbled across an old lamp. Secretly hoping that a genie would appear, he rubbed the lamp vigorously To the amazement of Patrick, a genie came forth. This particular genie, however, stated that he could only deliver one wish, not the standard three. Without giving much thought to the matter, Patrick blurted out, "Make the entire ocean into Guinness Beer!" The genie clapped his hands with a deafening crash, and immediately the entire sea turned into the finest brew ever sampled by mortals. Simultaneously, the genie vanished. Only the gentle lapping of Guinness on the hull broke the stillness as the two men considered their circumstances. Michael looked disgustedly at Patrick whose wish had been granted. After a long, tension-filled moment, he spoke: "Nice going Patrick! Now we're going to have to pee in the boat! 

Irish Jokes for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks Jazzey :jiggy:


----------

